# Beretta Support got it WRONG



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Has anyone else ever used Beretta's *Technical Data Search Results* webpage to lookup their firearm by serial number? I did, and they have my model listed incorrectly. I have a 92F 9mm pistol that their listing as a 92FS. Sounds like a minor matter, and I guess in the grand scheme of things it is... but got me wondering what ELSE they may be getting wrong (year of manufacture?, etc).

Anyone else have a glitch with this search?


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

They're not good at this. I had a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon I Sporting over and under trap gun. It took me a couple of calls to Maryland to get the year of the weapon straight! That said, they make the best over and unders out there right now.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

crewchief said:


> They're not good at this. I had a Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon I Sporting over and under trap gun. It took me a couple of calls to Maryland to get the year of the weapon straight! That said, they make the best over and unders out there right now.


They do make one hell of a shotty. I had a Browning Citori 725 Trap hat I loved and sold...if I were going to purchase another break-open, it would be a Beretta.


----------

